# Performence: Cursor = Sanduhr



## Daemonic (25. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
ich hab ein script geschrieben was eine tabelle von oben nach unten wandern lässt, parallel dazu wird der hintergrund der tabelle von unten nach oben verschoben, damit der effekt erziehlt wird als würde der hintergrund immer auf dem selben platz bleiben.
Das klappt auch alles wunderbar, nur habe ich das problem, dass während dieser kleinen animation der cursor mit ner sanduhr versehen wird. Kann man daran irgendwie was machen oder unterdrücken ? (Mit css -> cursor:default klappt es nicht  )

Hier die betreffende funktion :

```
function move_effect(pos){
	if (pos < 410){
		pos+=4;
		effect.style.top = Number(pos + document.body.scrollTop);
		document.getElementById("row").style.backgroundPosition = "0px " + -pos + "px";
		var exec = "move_effect(" + pos + ")";
		window.setTimeout(exec,10);
	}
}
```

hoffe mir kann einer helfen


----------



## ToxicLizard (5. März 2004)

du kannst entweder cursor:default oder cursor:standard versuchen.. hab gemerkt dass des ab einer bestimmten browser-version wechselt oder du versuchst es mit cursor:url(cursor.cur) .. da könnteste dann en standard-pfeil oder eigenen pfeil angeben


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2004)

@  ToxicLizard


Bitte die an Dich versandte PN ( Private Nachricht  ) beachten!

Danke!


----------



## split (6. März 2004)

> ...parallel dazu wird der hintergrund der tabelle von unten nach oben verschoben, damit der effekt erziehlt wird als würde der hintergrund immer auf dem selben platz bleiben.


 Das kannst du dir schenken, da du sowas besser mit CSS löst (body-attachment: fixed)
Wenn du Glück hast, dann verschwindet die Sanduhr, ansonsten würd ichs mit
"cursor: standart" versuchen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. März 2004)

Ich glaub, per CSS kriegt man die Uhr nicht weg... die hat schliesslich nichts mit dem Dokument zu tun, sondern signalisiert, dass die Anwendung zu tun hat... 

in diesem Moment wird der Browser sich nicht noch zusätzlich die Arbeit aufhalsen, den Cursor zu wechseln.... da er wie gesagt schon genug zu tun hat


----------

